# rain for the next week - harvest now?



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2015)

i have a couple of tiny plants in the woods that are fattening up nicely. we are suppoded to get rain and cool temps for the next week at least. torrential rain too. should i just go chop?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

If you can't cover them, i would chop before the mold. good luck oldfogey.


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 29, 2015)

So there is a chance of mold? I'm in the same boat. What would we cover them with and when?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2015)

If fat buds get soaked, mold is inevitable. If it has to be stealth, and or if you are in dire need of the smoke I would chop. If these are the see what ya get but dont really need, I'd try to cover them if they arent ripe yet.


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 29, 2015)

My buds are ripe and fat. I would like more amber but want no mold. I guess I should chop. Bummer.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will be achoppin'...


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 30, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> My buds are ripe and fat. I would like more amber but want no mold. I guess I should chop. Bummer.


 
 mine were like that last year. i waited 2 more weeks and lost ALL my fat buds. if u wait u will have pop to trim.. imo now asap


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 30, 2015)

grass hopper said:


> mine were like that last year. i waited 2 more weeks and lost ALL my fat buds. if u wait u will have pop to trim.. imo now asap



Thanks grass hopper. I will chop.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks again for all the advice. The plants were soaked. The hairs were all matted down so I yanked them. Maybe the only outside microgrow ever but the two plants were both under a foot tall. The trichs were all cloudy do I think they were as done as I could hope for. Pics tomorrow...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2015)

Good call. I'm not guerilla growing, so have some options, but yeah, good call pulling them. If they got soaked I would cut every bud off the stem now. Leaving them on you can easily get bud rot. I had a cola the size of a football that wasnt wet, hung it as is, and two days later inspect it and lost more than half the inside to bud rot hanging to dry with all the others. Just a thought for you to save as much as possible.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 1, 2015)

lol, ston. these plants were kind of an afterthought. i didn't think i'd succeed at cloning but had eight out of eight cuttings root. i figured i'd try planting some in the wood behind my house and two of those avoided being deer food but didn't get much of a chance to veg. they started flowering about a week after i planted them. one was probably a 10" tall twig and the other maybe 8". i am thinking i will get 10 maybe 12 grams from the two. i wish i had a football sized cola though...

i still have 4 clones that i am trying to stunt their growth as i don't feel like having a grow going until the winter. they are not playing my game though and seem like they want to grow vigorously. first world problems...


----------

